# Career Related Questions



## Guest (Oct 4, 2004)

I have a few questions i'd like to ask and ANY help would deeply be appreciated.

1. Do you need to go to college to get any Certifications?
2. Is college a must for anyone who wants to work in a Computer or Computer related field?
3. Are there alternate routes or courses/classes someone can take after high school instead of College / University?
4. For a 15 year old High School student, can anyone recommend what I could do to basically get ahead? Courses/Classes I could take ( Not in school, I'm already taking Communications Technology/Computer Science/Tech Design )
5. I'm looking for a part time job, related to Computers in ANYWAY, can anyway suggest some good ideas?


----------



## Chevy (Jul 25, 2003)

> 1. Do you need to go to college to get any Certifications?


No, you can complete many certs through self-study.



> 2. Is college a must for anyone who wants to work in a Computer or Computer related field?


Yes and no. A degree, while not necessary for many IT positions, will put you ahead of the rest. If you have the chance, get the degree.



> 3. Are there alternate routes or courses/classes someone can take after high school instead of College / University?


Of course. Military service, especially the Air Force, is a great way to get hands-on experience on large networks (base-level), or challenging, constantly fluctuating networks (deployed environment). You could focus on certs alone and go through their courses (MS, CompTIA, etc.).

Answer this: Do you think a cert is easier to get than a degree? So which is "worth" more?



> 4. For a 15 year old High School student, can anyone recommend what I could do to basically get ahead? Courses/Classes I could take ( Not in school, I'm already taking Communications Technology/Computer Science/Tech Design )


Experience is what you really need. See if you can intern part-time with a local firm.



> 5. I'm looking for a part time job, related to Computers in ANYWAY, can anyway suggest some good ideas?


Check with the IT staff at your school - they may take some free help. Yup, I said free. Take the experience.


----------

